# Das Ende Des Internet's



## spoiler (24 Jan. 2006)

DAS ENDE


----------



## Muli (30 Jan. 2006)

... finde ich irgendwie dämlich :]


----------



## spoiler (30 Jan. 2006)

ich auch^^


----------



## Fr33chen (4 Aug. 2007)

Ich finde es Klasse 

Ach übrigens: es gibt noch das andere Ende:
http://www.ende.de/
bzw. natürlich auch den Anfang: http://www.anfang.de/


----------

